# would it help to crush SMD?



## epicnamefail (Sep 27, 2011)

if i wanted to have somone refine smds would it be good for me to crush them into a powder first?

-Aaron


----------



## Geo (Sep 27, 2011)

if you are working with MCC's theres no need to crush, just dissolve in hot hcl acid. chips and flat packs should be either broken apart or ground or milled.


----------



## epicnamefail (Sep 27, 2011)

thanks geo appreciate it


----------



## samuel-a (Sep 27, 2011)

Geo said:


> if you are working with MCC's theres no need to crush, *just dissolve in hot hcl acid. *chips and flat packs should be either broken apart or ground or milled.



While it will work for the Pd... This is a sure way to lose the silver and platinum in the white milky slurry...
At small scale, this would probably be better method.

But if i would to recover Kilos of MLCC's, milling and smelting with lead powder (collector) would be the way i'd choose.

In some cases, silver can go up even to 10% of total mass.

epicnamefail
How are you planning to mill the SMD's?


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 27, 2011)

Guys lets call things with their names. We will clear a lot of confusion. 
SMD? What exactly do you mean by SMD. As far as I know SMD stand for surface mounted device which is pretty much anything and everything on circuit board.
What is MCC`s?

I guess OP refers to capacitors. Yes, to achieve the best results they are better to be processed crushed. It save you time and dont forget that in many cases precious metals are applied as paste so acid can reach and leach them better if component is crushed or milled.


----------



## epicnamefail (Sep 27, 2011)

yup i ment the little brown squares  is there anything else i should be looking for? as far as capacitors go? im not sure how im gonna mill them yet to be honest  

-Aaron


----------



## Geo (Sep 27, 2011)

MCC = monolithic ceramic capacitor. PC's are loaded with them and even some low grade electronics have a large amounts of SMD's.


----------



## Geo (Sep 27, 2011)

samuel-a said:


> Geo said:
> 
> 
> > if you are working with MCC's theres no need to crush, *just dissolve in hot hcl acid. *chips and flat packs should be either broken apart or ground or milled.
> ...


you are referring to cupelling, right? Ive been following a thread by NoIdea about cupelling. he mills the whole board. does this recover more silver than dissolution? i use AP alot and some of the black powder left is silver released from the solder im assuming but feel that im losing more by dissolving all solder this way.


----------



## samuel-a (Sep 27, 2011)

Geo said:


> you are referring to cupelling, right?



Not necessarily.
I mean, cupellation can become a part of this process, depending on one's setup, it is also possible to use the parks process, then distilling the zinc.

Thing is, before cupellation i would need to scorify the lead to get rid of the majority of it.


----------



## epicnamefail (Oct 3, 2011)

so....i crushed the SMD's with a hammer believe it or not, looked like it worked ok, but now when i wave a magnet over the dust it all attracts to the magnet, is this normal? should the dust be magnetic? 

-Aaron


----------



## samuel-a (Oct 3, 2011)

epicnamefail said:


> so....i crushed the SMD's with a hammer believe it or not, looked like it worked ok, but now when i wave a magnet over the dust it all attracts to the magnet, is this normal? should the dust be magnetic?
> 
> -Aaron



There's no need to seperate anything with a magnet...
Remember that there is a high nickel content in them.


----------



## epicnamefail (Oct 3, 2011)

alright so it is normal  thanks for the info


----------



## g_axelsson (Jul 26, 2013)

Geo said:


> MCC = monolithic ceramic capacitor. PC's are loaded with them and even some low grade electronics have a large amounts of SMD's.


In electronic litterature, the term used is MLCC for Multi Layered Ceramic Capacitors. It covers components both with leads and as SMD.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ceramic_capacitor

Göran


----------



## solar_plasma (Jul 26, 2013)

Though, we can be glad, they are not called surface mounted multi layered monolithic ceramic capacitor device SMMLMCCD.


----------



## pattt (Jul 26, 2013)

solar_plasma said:


> Though, we can be glad, they are not called surface mounted multi layered monolithic ceramic capacitor device SMMLMCCD.



Lol, that would get people confused  

Pat


----------



## etack (Sep 27, 2013)

g_axelsson said:


> Geo said:
> 
> 
> > MCC = monolithic ceramic capacitor. PC's are loaded with them and even some low grade electronics have a large amounts of SMD's.
> ...



I edited the wikipedia site on this the MLC stands for (Multi-Layer Ceramic) the other (C) is for Chip. SMD style are MLCC and through hole are just MLC

The real name for SMD style cap is Multi-Layer Ceramic Chip Capacitors But I think that MLCCC was to long and confusing.

This is the name in the manufactures websites. like Vishay, DTK, Kemet. AVX, and Panasonic


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks for the correction! 8) 

Göran


----------

